# Phrag lindleyanum



## emydura (Feb 16, 2019)

The first three buds blasted. With the help of this forum, I worked out this was due to excessively hot temperatures in my glasshouse (we have had the hottest January ever recorded here). So I put the plant in my house where the temperature never gets above 25oC and the fourth bud developed fine. This is the first time I have flowered this plant.


----------



## LadySlipper (Feb 16, 2019)

So beautiful. Is the backdrop black velvet?  And your lighting is so well done.


----------



## emydura (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks Angie. Yes, the backdrop is black velvet. Probably needs replacing as I have been using it for years. It is looking a bit tatty.


----------



## LadySlipper (Feb 17, 2019)

I only see a good solid black that does not reflect light, so the orchid can shine better. I'll have to look up more of your photos.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 20, 2019)

Nice one!


----------



## abax (Feb 24, 2019)

Very nice flower and the photo is excellent. I like the flat black
background and the lighting. If that velvet is tatty, it doesn't
show in the photo.


----------



## blondie (Feb 25, 2019)

I really struggle with this, specie's any tips on growing it.


----------



## emydura (Feb 26, 2019)

blondie said:


> I really struggle with this, specie's any tips on growing it.



I only have a couple of Phrags, so I am not an experienced grower. I was given this plant by a friend. I have been growing it on a bottom bench. So it is growing in low light. I expect I should be growing it brighter. Initially, I was growing it in rather chunky bark. It seemed to struggle for a couple of years before eventually picking up. I wasn't aware that this species needs to be kept wet. I think once the mix broke down a bit the plant did much better. I subsequently repotted it in sphagnum moss and perlite. It seems to like this and flowered not that long after I repotted it. 

This species must be pretty tough as it has survived a lot of mistreatment from me. My greenhouse gets way to hot for this species but it seems to survive it fine.


----------



## blondie (Feb 27, 2019)

Great to hear mine was in rockwool didn't do well lost 90% to erwinia 2yrs ago. Then I potted it in medium fir bark and perlight and its growing but very slow have two mature growths now. So I might pot it in spring and, into sphag and bark.
Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2019)

Nice, glad you got it to bloom. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Feb 27, 2019)

Here is one of my mother plant.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2019)

I don't see any plant!


----------



## emydura (Feb 28, 2019)

blondie said:


> Great to hear mine was in rockwool didn't do well lost 90% to erwinia 2yrs ago. Then I potted it in medium fir bark and perlight and its growing but very slow have two mature growths now. So I might pot it in spring and, into sphag and bark.
> Thanks



I did read this one was one of the water loving Phrags that likes to sit in a tray of water. So it may not like a coarse inorganic mix.


----------

